# Safe Age to Neuter Male



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I have been in contact with a very reputable show breeder in regards to purchasing a second Maltese within the next year and inquired about puppy prices, etc.

The breeder quoted a price range for males, and said there was a $75 additional neutering fee, that she has ALL male puppies neutered before going to their new homes at 12-14 weeks old.

I was under the impression that this was far too early to neuter a puppy. I know the neutering process is less-invasive than a spay, but is this safe?

Again, this breeder is extremely reputable, but I'm just not sure about this. Can someone shed some light on this for me?

Thank you!*


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

You can get them neutered as young as 10 weeks as long as they are healthy. However, everyone has their opinions on when to neuter. Parker was neutered at 11 weeks by his breeder, actually by the breeder's vet, and he was fine. No complications back then and none now. I don't think his breeder would've put his life at risk if she thought he was not ready for it.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there any benefit to having a male neutered at such a young age? I can see that the forever family wouldn't have the stress of going through it but is that reason enough to have it done so early? Does it stop a male from marking? Does it keep them from lifting their leg to urinate?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LJ, that is so amazing you asked that. When my husband and I were at the shelter, we were at the front counter, and they also do boo-boo operations, (we were just there to play with the all the babies), and this lady was there to pick up her very little kitten, who had just been spayed, and was only 2 months. 

When I asked the lady with the kitten how old the kitten was, and found out it was only 2 months, I couldn't believe it. I asked the shelter folks, is it different for cats (the age)....and she said

" Nope, if they are at least 2 pounds, 10 weeks, they do the operation..dog or cat". My chin nearly hit the floor...I couldn't believe what I heard...I had to actually just calm myself down...and just tell myself...okay , I am just a Mommy, not a doctor or expert at all. But my heart just hit the floor. I guess because I never heard that ever....I'd be an absolute mess at that age.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a subject which can get very heated, so please accept this as one viewpoint.

My vet works only 4 days a week at the clinic so that she can spend at least one full day each week performing low cost or free spays/neuters for the Humane Society throughout southern Wisconsin. She often performs 30 spays/neuters in a single day. Her lifetime total is well over 3500. She says 

for boys: 2 months of age or 2 pounds, whichever comes later
for girls: 3 months of age or 3 pounds, whichever comes later


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I believe that early neutering is common with dogs in shelters for obvious reasons. Its also becoming more common with reputable breeders who want to ensure that their dogs are not bred.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yes, it is young, and not ideal, but I do believe it's safe.

Many shelters/rescues will not release dogs without prior spay/neuter.
Some go with spay/neuter contracts, others are spayed/neutered before
adoption.

Shelters/Rescues, do not have the luxory of keeping them on. And it would
not make sense, as others would suffer. They need to make room for other little ones in need.

As I've stated, it's not ideal, but needs to be done. 

God Bless the little rescues, huh. :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 7 2008, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665998


> God Bless the little rescues, huh. :grouphug:[/B]


and those who care for them (like you, m'ilady). amen!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

From what I understand, it is safe. I could technically get Jazz neutered now according to my vet, but if I want to have baby teeth pulled, she recommends waiting until 6 months of age. That gives more baby teeth time to fall out.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thank you all for your experience and/or opinions on early neutering. 12-14 weeks old seems incredibly young to perform a surgical procedure, but it is obviously done all the time, I just hadn't heard of it. I trusted that the breeder knew what she was talking about and would never jeopardize a puppy's life to neuter early.*


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

2 months is better than having a pup in a shelter put down, but that is so so young - esp for a dog that might only be 2 lbs. 

I don't breed maltese - but I do work with german shepherds and with a shepherd, I don't recommend neutering until at least 18 months (has to do with bone growth in big dogs). I think most malt breeders recommend about 6 mos, so they can have teeth pulled at the same time and not have to be under twice....

That being said- I wouldn't place a dog with someone that I didn't feel like I can trust (with a contract to back it up) to alter the dog as appropriate. Either you are breeding too many to keep up with, or you had a really bad experience with someone using a dog for breeding that wasn't supposed to. Or you are VERY protective of your lines. None of which (except the first) makes you a bad person or breeder. 

The breeder also has to trust that the person who gets a dog you produced won't beat it, starve it or deny it medical care. If I have any issues about a person who is getting a GSD from me - they just don't get the dog.... 

I suppose to each their own, it is completely the breeder's right to do as they please with their pups, I just would worry about the potential health effects of the growth plates not finishing right.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (shannonb @ Nov 7 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666078


> 2 months is better than having a pup in a shelter put down, but that is so so young - esp for a dog that might only be 2 lbs.
> 
> I don't breed maltese - but I do work with german shepherds and with a shepherd, I don't recommend neutering until at least 18 months (has to do with bone growth in big dogs). I think most malt breeders recommend about 6 mos, so they can have teeth pulled at the same time and not have to be under twice....
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you! :goodpost:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (shannonb @ Nov 7 2008, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=666078


> I suppose to each their own, it is completely the breeder's right to do as they please with their pups, I just would worry about the potential health effects of the growth plates not finishing right.[/B]


Yeah, I know people who won't neuter or spay until the growth plates of closed. But from what I understand (and correct me if I'm wrong), but I think that's more of a concern for bigger dogs and not the smaller ones.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 7 2008, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665996


> I believe that early neutering is common with dogs in shelters for obvious reasons. Its also becoming more common with reputable breeders who want to ensure that their dogs are not bred.[/B]


I agree, with so much going on I think it's a good idea, IMO


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I now an Italian Greyhound and a Doberman that were both neutered young. The are fine and helthy, but to be honest they are pretty ugly. Neither of them can build muscels really well. The dobe has problems keeping the weight, and the IT with losing it (have you ever seen a pudgy IT...not so good lol). I would never ever own a dog neutered that young, but that is just me. I say at the very least 6 months, but If I have to neuter it will be after 1 yr.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If I ever get another dog he will not be neutered before 1 year of age or fully grown. The procedure maybe safe but healthwise in the long run I don't think so. Don't forget, we are playing with hormones here. If breeders would neuter or spay their show dogs they might end up with dogs not up to standard since this affects the way they grow. I don't think the only reason they don't neuter or spay is to use them for breeding.


----------

